# I guess my father and Garye are together



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

My father just passed away last night. He's probably up in Heaven wondering why this pied pigeon keeps following him around. He's probably saying, "Will you go away!" and trying to shoo it away from him. That'd be Garye. Maybe the two of them will get to know each other and become friends.

It'd be nice to know that my father has someone who wants to be around him in his new place. 

At least that's what I think may have happened to Garye.  

Two loves that I lost. Maybe they are together though, wherever we go after spending time on this planet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your father, Garye! My sincere condolences!

And, yes, I bet they ARE together IF Garye has decided to become a pigeon spirit too!

LOVE, HUGS and COMFORTING THOUGHTS TO YOU AT THIS SAD TIME...

I would like to offer this version of Mary Frye's lovely poem. I firmly believe in the words and hope they bring you comfort...

*DO NOT STAND AT MY GRAVE AND WEEP*

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glint on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awake in the morning hush,
I am the swift, uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circling flight.
I am the soft starlight at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry.

I am not there. I did not die


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I am really sorry to hear about your father and Garye 

my condolences


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Garye,

So sorry to hear about your father. My thoughts are with you. 

I know you are too worried about Garye - if it comforts you to think they are together then that is good. 

Again - very sorry

Tania xx


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Garye,
Sorry about all you are going through at this time. 
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your father, Garye. Having gone through that myself this past June, I know how you must be feeling. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye,

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your father, I know how you must be feeling, as I lost my dad last March.

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this very difficult time.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, I have been wondering how your dad was doing and I am very sorry he has passed away. I know this has been a really sad time for you.

Strange things do happen. Although I still haven't given up hope that Garye will come back, if she did pass away it seems reasonable to me that she is with him asking him if he brought any seeds along.

You know you have our love and sympathy.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to hear you father crossed over Garye  He'll be in all our thoughts and prayers. I still haven't given up on Garye! I'm sure if she's out there your father will hunt her down and tell her to come home to you.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Garye,

It is so difficult to loose a parent. I lost my mom in 2005 and I don't think I have ever been the same since. My mom did not want a funeral. She wanted to be cremated and have a party. So that is what we did. We rented a hall, invited all her family and friends and we celebrated her life.

It will take time, I can't say that you will ever stop feeling the loss, but the pain eases and the memories are grand.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Garye,

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your dad. 

It's such a heartbreak, I know.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your Dad, Garye.
My sincere condolences to you & your family.

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad's passing, this must be a very difficult time for you.

Take care and sincere sympathies to you and your other family members.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Garye, It is hard when one looses a parent. I imagin you feel a part of you is gone too. The grief is hard but the emptiness will get better as the days go on. The feeling in your heart and the memories will never go away. Cherish the good times and know in your heart that one day you will see him again. And,Garye, I still feel that your Garye will return one day. Please accept my sympathy on the passing of your father.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry about the loss of your Dad. I will say a prayer for you and your family.

Piney


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Neither your Dad nor your little girl are gone as long as they are remembered. Trust me on this. BTW I can imagine their meeting;

Garye - "Hey, aren't you Garye's Dad?"
Dad - "Holy Crap! A TALKING PIGEON!!!!!!"
Garye - "Say buddy, got any seed?"
Dad - "You can talk."
Garye - "I know, now focus here.....Do...You....Have...Any.....Seed?"
Dad - "Are you _that_ Pigeon?"
Garye - "The one and only."
Dad - "He misses you".
Garye - "He misses us both......Just wish I could tell him we miss him too."

Dad - "You just did."


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

ALVIN,

Would you push my heart back where it was before I read your post.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you lost your Dad, and that you haven't heard from Garye. If Garye did go on to a better place, I know they are together and sharing stories and their love for you.  I have been praying for Garye to come home or at least be safe wherever he is, I will add prayers for your family too, and hope that you find some peace and comfort during this terribly sad time.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all your words. Alvin, you are a laugh! I can just see my father looking at Garye if she spoke to him. The look on his face would be something else! He'd be speechless.  

He knew I loved pigeons, but he didn't really care for them. He always thought of them as birds that crapped everywhere. Though he said he once had pigeon pets when he lived on a farm, but I guess the thrill of them died away when he moved to the city.

It's kind of comforting to think those two now have each other "over there." That way I won't feel as if they're alone.

Feather, I like your mom. Funerals are too depressing. It's nice to think she wanted the living to enjoy life even after she was gone.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alvin, you a a dear, sweet person.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I am really sorry to hear about your*

father. Sending you hugs and prayers. 

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Alvin...I am SURE that is exactly how the conversation would take place! You have a "gift."

Thank you...

MORE LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU, GARYE!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye, I'm sorry to hear about your Dad and know this can be quite a loss to cope w/from personal experience along w/others here. He is still very much here and around and w/you though, it just requires a finer tuned set of eyes and ears that work in harmony w/your heart.

As for Garye, I still haven't given up on that little rascal.

fp


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Garye,

I am so sorry to hear of your dad's passing. If your beloved Garye is up there, I am sure they are together. Alvin said it perfectly!

Sending you huge comforting hugs,

Take care,

Lindi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks again guys and gals. I think what happened was that Garye left first, and then when it came time for my father to go, she came by to guide my father to the "other" place. I think that's the real reason she left. She knew my father was going and she wanted to make sure he had someone waiting there to guide him there.

That would sound like my Garye. That bird _knew _me. I always caught her watching me and studying me, like she was trying to figure me out. She must've known.

If she really did die, I betcha that was what she was doing. Waiting to guide my father. He was never alone when he left.


----------

